# Cigar holder (Muštikla)



## Damir Crozg (Apr 4, 2013)

All pieces of wood in the pictures are plum tree demolished after storm
weather in Zagreb before three days.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a Frisbee that I could do that with. :cookie:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

#1739 way to smoke your weed.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

There are no barriers to imagination. Well done young man!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha thats so cool my grand grand father smoked zigars with a smoking tip he would have love`d on of those because his wife kept the birds away with a slingshot to protect the cherry tree in the garden with sherry seed as ammo ( oh oh !! thats where my slingshot fixation is coming from know i know !!! )

cheers


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

That is cooooll!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

original!


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

HA. Cute!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I could use one of those


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Too cool


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is very cool


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

need to add water filtration ; )


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

does it have a carb?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Well done buddy, you're big, beautiful trunks.

:wave: ... Alf


----------

